# e!cockpit "Der Wert des Ausdrucks kann nicht gelesen werden"



## KingHelmer (20 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf über ein Problem in meiner Software.
Ich habe eine Lichtsteuerung am Laufen - die auch ganz gut funktioniert soweit.

Vor kurzem musste ich mein StandardProgramm aber von maximal 8 DALI-Gruppen auf 16 DALI Gruppen erweitern.
Um unnötige Einstellungen in der Visualisierung zu sparen, habe ich boolsche Variablen als Retain PErsistent deklariert, welche an oder abgewählt werden können und angeben, ob eine Gruppe aktiv geschaltet sein soll oder nicht.

Nun werden die neu hinzugefügten Variablen aber mit dem Fehler "Der Wert des Ausdrucks kann nicht gelesen werden" angezeigt.

Allerdings gibt es eine IF Anweisung im Programmcode, welche genau diese Variable abfrägt und als Konsequenz eine andere Variable True oder False setzt.
Und HIER FUNKTIONIERT ES anscheinend.

Ich habe entsprechende Screenshots angehängt.


Es wäre auch alles nicht so schlimm, wenn die Funktion gegeben wäre, doch sobald ich die Variable über die Visualisierung Toggelbar machen will, beginnen die Probleme.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder sieht direkt meinen Fehler, bin etwas ratlos.

Randdaten:
e!cockpit version:    1.3.1
FWVersion PFC100: 09


Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Juli 2017)

Hat keiner eine Idee? 

**PUSH**


----------



## dingo (3 Juli 2017)

Probiere einmal aus, ob es an den Retain/ Persitant Variablen liegt.

Diese Variablen zum testen als Standartvariablen deklarieren.

Hast Du den Controller schon formatiert, das Dateisystem zurückgesetzt?

MfG aus OWL


----------



## KingHelmer (4 Juli 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Werde es Anfang nächste Woche testen (muss leider spontan bis sonntag auf dienstreise).

Ich muss sowieso ein Firmwareupdate machen, dann passt das ja gerade ganz gut.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------

